# Drippings from a smoked brisket--What to do with them



## daveomak

I picked up 2 packers on sale. One was split point/flat. Point is in the brine/cure/spices for making strami. The flat was rubbed with spices and put fat side down in a tray and smoked to 165 IT. Then a beer was added and it was covered with foil and cooked to 205 and cooled to 140. I removed the meat from the tray and re wrapped and put it in the cooler.(tasted first and it is awesome). The juice in the tray was put in a container and put in the fridge.

I removed the block of beef fat and it is in a baggie in the freezer. The beer/beef/spice broth is in the cooler.

I am thinking of using the beef fat for a Roux to make something. I think the flavor would be intense. What would you suggest for the fat?

I would like to make some sort of sauce from the broth from the brisket.

Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Man-o-man This smoking thing is opening up new horizons to what I believe will be better than store bought, incredible food with your help.

Time to wipe the slobber off of the keys again. Darn I love that!!


----------



## Bearcarver

Hmmm, I'm not a fancy cook, so all I do after removing the fat is to use it as is on my sammies of the meat it came from, & similar meats, and you already saw my ice cube freezing method seems to have worked. Used some thawed cubes of Au Jus on a couple of thawed pulled beef sammies last night, and will have more tonight.

However, as for that big, hardened, yellow-orange, cheese-looking slab of fat, that I remove from the top of my cooled dripping, at my house it goes directly into the trash bag. I figure I already eat too much fat, without including that stuff in some way.

It certainly isn't that I don't eat fat, as for most of my life, whenever we had Ham, Steak, Prime Rib, or anything like that, I always cut the fat off of Mrs Bear's portion, and put it on my plate, because I knew she would throw it away.

I even used to give my Old Mooching Black Lab leftover steak & such, but I cut the fat parts off first, because they say fat is bad for dogs!

Bear


----------



## nwdave

Fat?  Well, if you save enough of it, you could always recycle it into biodiesel.  Otherwise.  Now as for those drippings:  Have you heard of Dutchs Wicked Baked Beans?  That's one of my many favorite uses.  Always a big hit with the drippings added.  All those spices and goodies from the drippings slipped into a pan of beans?  If I never learn anything else from this site, that's the one thing I want to remember how to do.


----------



## SmokinAl

I just use the juice from the brisket & drizzle it on the brisket when we eat it. Dynamite au jus. Sometimes I add a little Worsey sause. I'm like bear I throw the fat in the garbage.


----------



## coffee_junkie

If you duck hunt or know anybody who does....freeze the fat and use it to render down and fry duck breasts in. I always save prime rib fat for that and it is delicous.


----------



## scarbelly

I use the beef drippings and some extra beef broth and then add Johnnies Au Jus to make a killer dipping sauce. You can find it in most grocery stores in the section with the steak sauces and gravies


----------



## jirodriguez

I always save my drippings, de-fat them, then freeze them into either ice cube trays or small plastic containers. Once frozen put them in a bag in the freezer and then use them for sauces, dips, soups, or any other dish that needs that extra flavor.


----------



## chef jimmyj

Greetings all,

I use the defatted pan juices as a Jus, as in serving," au jus " or more often, especially when making Pork, put the juices in my BBQ Sauce.

The fat can be used to make, Yorkshire Pudding or is the best thing to use to fry Potatoes and Onions as a side.

And my FAVORITE BREAKFAST.... Potatoes, Onions, Peppers, Carrots, Chunks of Brisket or Pastrami fried into a Crispy Hash with Eggs!

Using the leftover FAT of course...

JJ


----------

